
Show HN: Not just yet another remote job board - lex_zaitsev
https://remoteclub.io
======
lex_zaitsev
Hi,

to support many people locked in their houses and who lost their jobs I made a
job board for remote jobs. Please don't think "Ugh, yet another remote job
board" because mine is different:

\- It contains a lot of information about companies (year of founding, count
of employees, headquarter location, and other things to check company
reputation).

\- Users can recommend companies and write reviews for companies;

\- Users can subscribe by vacancies by categories or by companies they want to
work in;

\- Companies can manage their profiles;

\- Candidates also can manage their profiles.

All of that is free. For companies and candidates.

I'd like to ask you for feedback. Welcome to
[https://remoteclub.io](https://remoteclub.io)

------
raghava
Simple, functional!

When trying to save settings, I guess the backend is validating Personal
Profile Url for uniqueness and it fails [ Settings -> Personal Profile Url ];
but uniqueness must be checked in the context of a different user only!

